# Hamilton Flyer Wagon



## 47jchiggins (Jun 12, 2017)

I picked this jem up at an estate sale, wondering if anyone knows anything about it.
Thanks,
Todd


----------



## jd56 (Jun 12, 2017)

47jchiggins said:


> I picked this jem up at an estate sale, wondering if anyone knows anything about it.
> Thanks,
> Todd
> 
> ...



Love the whitewalls!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jul 16, 2017)

If anyone is interested, let me know, it needs a good home.
Todd


----------

